# Short smoke suggestions



## JJ_nc (May 7, 2021)

Have maybe 5 hours to get something smoked including prep/marinade and would love some suggestions. Mains only please. I have ABTs lined up.


----------



## PolishDeli (May 7, 2021)

Burgers?
Mackerel? 
Shrimp?


----------



## MadMax281 (May 7, 2021)

Chicken quarters or wings. 3 hours.


----------



## 912smoker (May 7, 2021)

Pork chops, steak, salmon, spatchcock chicken


----------



## DougE (May 7, 2021)

There's always meatloaf if you're pressed for time. Not much prep time involved and time on the smoker is relatively short.


----------



## whistlepig (May 7, 2021)

Brats, wings. Depends on what temp your smoker can reach.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 8, 2021)

Meatloaf, ribs, chicken, whole or parts.
Al


----------



## easy52 (May 8, 2021)

Kalbi Korean ribs ( flanken cut beef ribs) marinate for a couple hours in fact you can pull out if the marinade and on to the grill only take 10 to 15 minutes to cook serve with steamed rice and a veggie of your choice.


----------



## SlickRockStones (May 8, 2021)

Lots of great suggestions here. I’ll add a nice  medium rare pit beef of EOR, London Broil or Sirloin Tip.


----------

